# Oval Tape alternative



## JohnWhi (Jun 15, 2021)

Has anyone found a reasonable alternative to the Oval Tapes for the Guardian G3 sensor? I lost two of these about three months ago, one that simply came adrift and had to be replaced, the other through an error in application that ended up with it sticking to itself. As a result, one of the sensors could not be used. I decided to purchase some more tapes from Medtronic, but it was no easy task (four telephone calls over six weeks) as nobody on the ordering phone line was able to take payment, connecting me to somebody else who also could not take payment, promising to call back, which they never did. Eventually I have ten at a cost of £20 with VAT exemption.  Although they tend to stay in place, they are not particularly easy to apply, and their duality does not really help, as Medtronic have advised the use of an IV3000 dressing underneath the sensor to avoid an unpleasant skin reaction. The only way I have found of removing the transmitter is to pull everything away and use scissors to separate the IV3000 and oval tape. The ideal might be a single waterproof dressing, large enough to cover sensor and transmitter and let the edges lie flat against the skin. Is this a logical thought?


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 15, 2021)

I was sent a box of IV3000 by Medtronic ( for free) when I had problems with the oval tapes. I put the ovals on then an IV over the lot.  As you say in rescuing the transmitter at change over I cut round and peel back, then take out the transmitter, in sent the pale green thingy and clean it with zoff. Than rinse off and air dry. Prior to their dressings I used tegaderm over my Libres.


----------



## JohnWhi (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks @SB2015 . Sounds like a good suggestion. I was at first discouraged from trying this on account of the IV3000 instructions "Do not stack dressings or allow dressings to overlap", but it is not an IV infusion.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 15, 2021)

JohnWhi said:


> Thanks @SB2015 . Sounds like a good suggestion. I was at first discouraged from trying this on account of the IV3000 instructions "Do not stack dressings or allow dressings to overlap", but it is not an IV infusion.


Hope it works for you. I was amazed that they sent me a box. I guess it is in their interest to get our system working.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 21, 2021)

I reacted to the oval overtapes and stopped using them pretty early on.

I found Opsite Flexifix (transparent) and more recently Hypafix (fabric) suited me much much better.

The benefit of hypafix for me was that it is much easier to peel away from the sensor when disconnecting the transmitter for a restart. It’s quite visible though, so some may prefer a more transparent type of dressing


----------



## JohnWhi (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks for the helpful suggestion @everydayupsanddowns . My problem with peeling away the oval tape is that it tends to lift the IV3000 underneath the sensor adhesive, bringing the whole lot away in a sticky ball, with some time taken to separate the components. Something easier to peel away is worth a try.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 21, 2021)

JohnWhi said:


> Thanks for the helpful suggestion @everydayupsanddowns . My problem with peeling away the oval tape is that it tends to lift the IV3000 underneath the sensor adhesive, bringing the whole lot away in a sticky ball, with some time taken to separate the components. Something easier to peel away is worth a try.



Yes Opsite was pretty ‘unpeelable’ too.

I tended to have to snip around with scissors!


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi @JohnWhi 
I end up pulling the whole lot off in one piece, then cutting round under the sensor and transmitter. A bit of a sticky mess but Zoff deals with that (and the oil finish on our kitchen floor where I dropped one!).
I hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## Tezza (Jun 25, 2021)

I personally just use the bit of tape that is attached to the sensor.  Attach the transmitter then place an IV3000 over the whole lot. Then when my 7 days is up and I need to change the sensor, I pull the whole lot off in one go and then peel it away off of the transmitter. Seems to work fine ( for me )


----------

